# How to connect three monitor with xfx radeon 6770?



## siddharth99 (Dec 6, 2011)

How to connect three monitor with xfx radeon 6770?

Hello

My Graphic card has three port , 1VGA , 1DVI , and 1HDMI
I have connected two monitors to VGA and DVI port and it works fine ,So Can i connect a third monitor to hdmi port and get triple display or not

mu config is
XP pro 32 bit
monitor - dell st222l (with vga , dvi , hdmi ports)
XFX Radeon HD 6770

Thank You


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2011)

You can only use any two. Not three. For the third display in Eyeinifnity, you need a card with Display Port.

My HD 6950 has two DVI, one HDMI and two DP. I can use only four monitors, not five. Two from either of DVI/HDMI and two from DP.

I hope this solves it.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ico i had a small query very long time which card will be connected to display for cf. Does installing the crossfire cable is sufficient. I am not sure or both the card need to be coupled.


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't think modern gpus use CF cables anymore - instead they use CF bridge and the CF bridge handles the coupling of two cards inside of your cabby 

you need to connect the display to the primary gfx card - most probably the first gfx card under mobo I/O panel or the gfx card seated on the primary/1st pci-e x16 slot of your mobo.


----------

